# Raw Paw



## Mike Jeske (Jul 20, 2010)

My 23 month old Mal is having issues with his dew claw pad (Don't know if thats the correct term. It's the pad right next to his dew claw about three inches up his leg from his paw). Somehow the black covering on his pad has come off on both legs. I didn't notice till yesterday when we went out to play. They started bleeding after about 5 minutes. I put some anti biotic on them and bandaged them overnight. I examined the rest of his legs and noticed the back leg pads(not paw pads) are also raw. He is a detection dog and we haven't been doing alot of training in rough environments. This is my first working dog and first Mal. Just wondering if this is typical with Mals and any treatment advise any body might have. Thanks


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

if you could post a pic or two it might help?

if you have been on rougher ground or doing alot of stuff where they skid to a stop (ball, frisbee etc) they can do this. For know I would just do what you are doing until it calluses up a bit. Investing in some Pad-Kote might be a good idea.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Lynn is right, this is common when playing fetch on harder surfaces. Doesn't even have to be really hard stuff like concrete, plain dirt will do it, and with a really enthusiastic dog I've even seen it happen on grass. 

It's kind of like getting a blister on your hand, to the point where the blister tears open. It's not always from just one "hit", but the repetition of "hits" from the dog sliding to a stop, turning corners, etc when playing.Or it doesn't tear open, so you don't notice it, until the next day when you play fetch and suddenly it's torn open an bleeding, but it's not just from that 1 or 2 throws. 

If it happens with my dogs, I just wrap them with vet wrap until it heals, and then either avoid those surfaces, or keep play sessions shorter until their pads get stronger. If it continues to happen, they make "skid boots" for dogs. Do a google for flyball, they are very common on flyball dogs.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

If its te pad on the dew claw, the best thing to do is have the dew claws removed. If he is tracking through rough terrain, it is just a matter of time before he snags tht dew claw and it is ripped off. Have your pup lots of pain and have it removed. It's an easy surgery and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Mike Jeske (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far. I will post some pictures tonight when I get home so you can see exactly what is wrong.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If you play a lot of fetch with your dog this could be what's happening - 



I was taking pictures of my dog playing and caught this one of the moment of him grabbing the ball. His left leg is taking all the weight of him coming in and has flexed so much that pad at the back is contacting the ground.


----------



## Mike Jeske (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a picture of the part of his leg that is raw(I hope I did it right). I am wrapping it at night and during most of the day. Once home from work I am taking off the wrap and letting it air out until bedtime(about 4-5 hrs). Is this a good way to address this problem or should I do something different? We have stopped doing any intense workout and I only let him run on grass for now. I keep it wrapped at work due to the dirty environment (Prison).


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I would put something like Pad Kote on it as it heals stuff up well and toughens up the feet a bit,too
http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7661/.f


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Should add that this stuff is wickedly staining so apply outside and let dry if the dog comes in the house.


----------

